# Let's see the Bambinos!



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

This forum doesn't appear to have a Bambino photo thread. Allow me to rectify that.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## JG50000 (Oct 8, 2017)

Ver 4


----------



## Killintime (May 15, 2008)

Great pictures, keep em coming.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Gen 3









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

I wish the blue V4 came with a suede strap like the grey. It looks so much better. But I got a Hirsch in the end so it worked out


----------



## WineMan (Jul 23, 2007)

Grey Dial


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

JG50000 said:


> Ver 4


Love the combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th!nkEr (Feb 2, 2009)

Tompie913 said:


> This forum doesn't appear to have a Bambino photo thread. Allow me to rectify that.
> 
> View attachment 12563775
> 
> ...


Great combo


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Recently purchased the Version 3. Stunning watch. Part of my office rotation with an Omega Planet Ocean and various Seikos, that's how much I rate it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Recently purchased the Version 3. Stunning watch. Part of my office rotation with an Omega Planet Ocean and various Seikos, that's how much I rate it.
> 
> View attachment 12607481
> View attachment 12607483


That looks very nice on you, perfect size imo, 2nd picture youve taken fairly up close, but the first pic looks perfect size, glad you like it, theres a hell of a lot of good reviews for it on youtube.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It's just a perfect dress watch. Don't get me wrong I love dive watches but this fits perfectly under the cuff and is hardly noticeable on the wrist.

My square G Shock is the only watch that can compete with it for comfort.

Was going to get the Hamilton intra-matic but the lack of a second hand killed the deal for me.

Orient take a bow.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's just a perfect dress watch. Don't get me wrong I love dive watches but this fits perfectly under the cuff and is hardly noticeable on the wrist.
> 
> My square G Shock is the only watch that can compete with it for comfort.
> 
> ...


Great to hear, yep i wouldnt buy an auto/manual without a seconds hand either.
What do you think of the orient logo on the dial now youve got it in hand?
I reckon it looks a lot better in hand than in the pics, its sort of got a retro kitch feel about it i reckon, reminds me of a 1960s/70s cigarette or cigar box logo, ive grown to be quite fond of it.
Whats looking through the domed crystal like? make the dial pop?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I love this sign, id buy it if i found one.








Cool old school logo


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Great to hear, yep i wouldnt buy an auto/manual without a seconds hand either.
> What do you think of the orient logo on the dial now youve got it in hand?
> I reckon it looks a lot better in hand than in the pics, its sort of got a retro kitch feel about it i reckon, reminds me of a 1960s/70s cigarette or cigar box logo, ive grown to be quite fond of it.
> Whats looking through the domed crystal like? make the dial pop?


The domed crystal is what drew me to this watch. I love the Bauhaus aesthetic which is why I also like Hamilton. Reminds me of being able to have a cigarette at my desk at work whilst telling my PA that she has a great ass.

Very Mad Men.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I love this sign, id buy it if i found one.
> View attachment 12607823
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cool. I have a similar Coca Cola sign in my man cave at home.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

New V4 and older V3


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Let me update the topic before It dissapears on secondary pages


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12652273


These are some of the most aesthetically pleasing watches I've seen. Orient should sell these for more given their history at watchmaking and their GS line highly regarded. Don't see many going used. Build quality looks superb.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Buddy2 said:


> These are some of the most aesthetically pleasing watches I've seen. Orient should sell these for more given their history at watchmaking and their GS line highly regarded. Don't see many going used. Build quality looks superb.


It's keeping time at +3 seconds.
Astonishing. The detail,
The dial and the way it fits is outstanding. If I ever was going to buy another dress watch the Bambino in a different dial colour would be the early favourite.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's keeping time at +3 seconds.
> Astonishing. The detail,
> The dial and the way it fits is outstanding. If I ever was going to buy another dress watch the Bambino in a different dial colour would be the early favourite.


Glad to hear you like it, looks great on you and its nice wearing a brand thats so rare in Australia in the wild.
I wont be holding my breath waiting to see one in the wild, ive never seen one and doubt i will unless its on an Aussie WISers wrist.
I never knew they existed until i got here, Orients the best kept secret in the watch world.
Orient themselves state that their line of expertise is making in house mechanical movements, while Seiko and Citizen have spent a lot of time with kinetic, solar, quartz and experimenting with tech, Orient has just concentrated most of its time on making mechanical movements that are tough, simple, reliable and long lasting.
My orients all keep good time out of the box too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

WineMan,
I have the same. Quite the piece, eh? The dial is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Super lovely watch... almost.
Those short hands!!! D'OH!!!

If I could find a way to change them, I would mos def get me one... or two. Blue and Grey.
But those short hands!

I dunno, maybe in another few years, I will mellow out and learn to like them.


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Super lovely watch... almost.
> Those short hands!!! D'OH!!!
> 
> If I could find a way to change them, I would mos def get me one... or two. Blue and Grey.
> ...


I've heard that complaint a few times, and I must say that it doesn't really bother me at all. The reason for it presumably is that the domed crystal makes the hands look bent if they're too long. The Seiko Cocktail Time also has slightly short hands. But the V2 has its markings further inside the dial so that the hands do reach them.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Had to bring this thread back to life since I saw these two in the watch drawer










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice. Which do you prefer?


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

cabfrank said:


> Very nice. Which do you prefer?


I honestly don't know but I do wear the white one more because it's my only white faced watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Makes sense. I'm thinking about getting a black one because I have a couple white dials. Great watches.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

cabfrank said:


> Makes sense. I'm thinking about getting a black one because I have a couple white dials. Great watches.


I love them. They're so easy to collect. I'm looking forward to picking up one of the new ones with the small seconds hand. Probably the champagne dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^That looks great!


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I have a Ver 4 incoming. I ordered it specifically to find out whether I like a larger diameter dressy watch. Can't tell by by looking at pictures and my only other watch with similar build is an old 34mm Seiko.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Anyone have the new small seconds Bambinos yet?


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

jmai said:


> Anyone have the new small seconds Bambinos yet?


Yes


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

That's an interesting strap choice, which I probably wouldn't have considered, and it looks fantastic.


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

cabfrank said:


> That's an interesting strap choice, which I probably wouldn't have considered, and it looks fantastic.


I don't use them as "dress" watches. The Colareb dresses it down a bit, looks great with shorts and polos or button down short sleeves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

elforro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 21mm or 22mm strap?

I am trying to find a few nice dressy leather 21mm options for my Bambinos, but love your set up.


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Itubij said:


> Is that a 21mm or 22mm strap?
> 
> I am trying to find a few nice dressy leather 21mm options for my Bambinos, but love your set up.


It is a 22mm Colareb Venezia and the 21mm spring bars. Fits perfect and secured.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

View attachment DSC07086.jpg
Here's mine


----------



## Artytime (Jun 4, 2015)

That is lovely! What version is it?


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Artytime said:


> That is lovely! What version is it?


Thank you  It is version 4 with blue dial


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

This thread just caught my attention (don't hang out on the Orient forum much which is my loss). Ah...the Bambino. The watch that started my collecting odyssey. It was a gift from my manager for an outstanding year. That was over three years ago and now I have a rather extensive watch collection. So much so, that a couple of days ago, I had an important meeting and couldn't decide what to wear. That was until I opened up one of my watch cases and saw my treasured cream dial / blue hands Bambino. I bought it after the "Gen 2" reissue in 2016. The others that have been posted are nice, but, no disrespect, if I could only have one Bambino, this is the one to own.

Wore it to the meeting and marveled again at what a classic watch it is. I was so moved that I thought about putting up a thread when I saw this one. Today, it lives on an understated oil tanned brown leather strap. Don't have a current photo but here is one captured immediately after buying.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, they are really great watches, and incredible values. I think mine deserves a nicer strap.


----------



## c3powil (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm new to the forum and to watches, but here is my new V2 Gen 2 Bambino. White face with rose gold hands. My personal favorite.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

c3powil said:


> I'm new to the forum and to watches, but here is my new V2 Gen 2 Bambino. White face with rose gold hands. My personal favorite.


I see this is your very first post. Welcome to WUS forums! This thread is a great place to start. Very nice Bambino!

But beware. Until I rec'd mine, I was the kind of guy who had one watch at a time. Wore it until it died, picked up whatever was convenient and started the cycle again. But the Bambino changed that. After receiving, I realized it was the first "nice" watch I had ever owned and the madness began.

Two places to avoid, the "Heads Up..." thread on F71 and the "Private Seller's ..." forum on F29. Visit at your own peril.


----------



## c3powil (Mar 10, 2018)

MacInFL said:


> I see this is your very first post. Welcome to WUS forums! This thread is a great place to start. Very nice Bambino!
> 
> But beware. Until I rec'd mine, I was the kind of guy who had one watch at a time. Wore it until it died, picked up whatever was convenient and started the cycle again. But the Bambino changed that. After receiving, I realized it was the first "nice" watch I had ever owned and the madness began.
> 
> Two places to avoid, the "Heads Up..." thread on F71 and the "Private Seller's ..." forum on F29. Visit at your own peril.


I hear ya! :-d

I started last year with a Seiko 5 (SNK809) because I was amazed to learn about automatic watch movements and had to have one. I'm totally satisfied with it. Wearing the Seiko has made me realize how convenient carrying time on your wrist is vs. cell phone. Then I talked myself into a Bambino because I "need' a more dressy watch. I'm new to watches, but I'm no stranger to light obsessions. I can feel the potential here...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

elforro said:


> It is a 22mm Colareb Venezia and the 21mm spring bars. Fits perfect and secured.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

My second Bambino


----------



## Watchstein (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice pic!


----------



## c3powil (Mar 10, 2018)

Switched the white/rose gold V2 onto a "sand" perlon strap.


----------



## Brian61992 (Mar 6, 2016)

What a great looking piece.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Love bambino's.....here's my 2nd:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

buzz123 said:


> Love bambino's.....here's my 2nd:


If that had a no date window or if at least it was at the 6 position it would be perfect.

Still looks fantastic though. Love the champagne dial.


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice champagne dial! I have the yellow gold version of the small seconds arriving tomorrow. I will post pics here over the weekend.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Galaga said:


> If that had a no date window or if at least it was at the 6 position it would be perfect.
> 
> Still looks fantastic though. Love the champagne dial.


Agreed, I'd prefer no date window also.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

WSN7 said:


> Nice champagne dial! I have the yellow gold version of the small seconds arriving tomorrow. I will post pics here over the weekend.


I hope you love it as much as I do mine! Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## spleenandideal (Mar 11, 2018)

I got this gen2 grey for my birthday a couple months ago. It's a really great and versatile watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

spleenandideal said:


> I got this gen2 grey for my birthday a couple months ago. It's a really great and versatile watch.


I saw a review of this model with the rose gold on the grey dial, ive gotta say it looked amazing, so much better looking than many ten times its price, theyve absolutely nailed it here, congrats shes a beauty.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12581249
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks smashing and the tan leather looks seriously nice, is this the leather that comes on the watch?
If so this piece is an amazing piece from orient, i dont even wear this stuff but feel like i wanna buy this watch lol.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 12957403
> Here's mine


Absolutely beautiful, i like the red on the end of the seconds hand too on these, adds something a bit different to the watch that actually looks good.

The price of these defies logic.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a small problem...lol



As an aside: if I add my Mako to this, I'd have a complete small collection. I have thought about limiting my collection to the Orient line.


----------



## spleenandideal (Mar 11, 2018)

Cobia said:


> I saw a review of this model with the rose gold on the grey dial, ive gotta say it looked amazing, so much better looking than many ten times its price, theyve absolutely nailed it here, congrats shes a beauty.


Thanks! I've always been a diver watch guy, but the older I get the more I admire a classic looking watch. This Bambino has really filled a niche for me and I'm completely loving it to the point where I'm considering getting the beige face/blue hand model.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

spleenandideal said:


> Thanks! I've always been a diver watch guy, but the older I get the more I admire a classic looking watch. This Bambino has really filled a niche for me and I'm completely loving it to the point where I'm considering getting the beige face/blue hand model.


At the price they are theres no better watch to experiment with and buy a few different colours.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12581249
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





spleenandideal said:


> I got this gen2 grey for my birthday a couple months ago. It's a really great and versatile watch.





Cobia said:


> Looks smashing and the tan leather looks seriously nice, is this the leather that comes on the watch?
> If so this piece is an amazing piece from orient, i dont even wear this stuff but feel like i wanna buy this watch lol.


This particular Bambino caught my attention recently. At first, it seemed to be somewhat of an oxymoron. I think of the Bambino as being a classy dress watch but this grey dial version is decidedly sporty with the supplied strap. Given the Bambino's minimal water resistance and the domed crystal, not my first choice for just knockin' around. BUT, the look of this watch is starting to work on my mind, meaning that I am probably going to get one!

I really like the new version 4. That little dash of red on the tip of seconds hand provides the perfect accent to its beautifully executed understated design.

Setting aside the grey dial/rose gold model, the other stunner is the blue dial version that *ConvicTech* posted:



ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 12957403
> Here's mine


Wow! What a gorgeous watch. Agree with *Cobia*, "The price of these defies logic."

Funny how things seem to run in cycles. I was not into watch collecting and had never heard of Orient prior to receiving a two tone Version 2 three years ago. A couple of months after receiving the Bambino, I bought a Pepsi Mako and no turning back. Fast forward. Less than two weeks ago, I stumbled upon an unbelievable deal for the new Orient Triton and now I am looking at Bambinos again!


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Okay, so here is my gold tone Small Seconds that arrived over the weekend. I hope these pictures help a few people out. On some videos this watch came off with a cream dial and then in review pictures it came off as white, so I had no idea what it was actually going to look like. It's really a pearl dial because its white with a sheen. Here it is next to a bottle cap that has white in it as reference. It's really beautiful and a steal at the price.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

WSN7 said:


> Okay, so here is my gold tone Small Seconds that arrived over the weekend. I hope these pictures help a few people out. On some videos this watch came off with a cream dial and then in review pictures it came off as white, so I had no idea what it was actually going to look like. It's really a pearl dial because its white with a sheen. Here it is next to a bottle cap that has white in it as reference. It's really beautiful and a steal at the price.


Beautiful!! These are really a great addition to the bambino line.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wrist shot of mine from earlier tonight:


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree. It's hard to argue with the classic beauty of that watch, and of course, the price is way below it's value.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

One more of my Bambinos


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice blue Open Heart! That's the one I would get!


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

My 1st Bambino!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats. Fantastic watch.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

buzz123 said:


> My 1st Bambino!
> 
> View attachment 13015139
> View attachment 13015141


Believe Orient could sell this Version 2 cream dial / blue hands forever. When supplies of the original Gen1 were gone, used copies were commanding a premium. There was a guy in Malaysia that had some private source and was selling them for around $230 or more, and collectors would stand in line. Even with the Gen 2 release and newer Versions 3 and 4, this particular model will generally be at a higher price. Reason I'm say all this, if you like Bambinos and this watch appeals to you (even if it doesn't at the moment), get this watch while it is still available at reasonable prices. This is one of those rare instance where the sum is much greater than the parts.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

buzz123 said:


> Wrist shot of mine from earlier tonight:
> 
> View attachment 12988435


Is this the white/silver or champagne dial? Kind of tough with the lighting. Sure is a classy looking watch.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

MacInFL said:


> Is this the white/silver or champagne dial? Kind of tough with the lighting. Sure is a classy looking watch.


This is the Champagne variation.


----------



## letmein (Jan 11, 2015)

A part of me is regretting not going with the blue hands version...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

letmein said:


> A part of me is regretting not going with the blue hands version...
> 
> View attachment 13082107


Don't despair. Any regret will eventually be replaced with the pleasure of owning a minimum of _two_ Bambinos!


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Burnt (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

So far, I'll post more pics with more straps down the road in a month or so


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

With his older brother.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

It looks beautiful. The NATO combo looks astonishingly good.


----------



## Burnt (Apr 16, 2012)




----------

